# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Dermatology >  Portrait AI Face Journal, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

linkedin.com/company/anokai

CEO - Tony Fotherby

Founder and Chief Medical Officer - Sheena Kong

----------


## Airicist

Introduction to Portrait AI
May 15, 2019




> Dr. Sheena Kong speaks about Portrait AI Face Journal app. Powered by artificial intelligence, Portrait AI recognizes signs of facial aging based on a selfie, and gives a comprehensive personalized guidance to the users on various treatments that can improve their appearance.
> 
> One of the main goals of Portrait AI it to empower people with a deeper understanding of their face and how it changes with the effects of sun and time. This knowledge can help with preventative measures and consideration of treatment options for an effective and natural looking result.
> 
> With so many products and options on the market today, Portrait AI helps its users find what's most appropriate for them.

----------


## Airicist

"The Portrait AI Face Journal App - the future of beauty"

June 5, 2019

----------

